# Help - Transmission Giving Out



## nstech (Sep 9, 2009)

When i am at a complete stop, and then start to go, my transmission pulsates or gives out then goes back until i get out of first gear. its hard to explain. What does this mean?


----------



## inkslinger (Sep 19, 2009)

start with checking the fliud.. run the car for 10 minutes or so then pop the hood and check the tranny fluid with the car on ... see where you are measuring .. it is possible it could be something as simple as that ...


----------



## craigcc (Oct 3, 2012)

Happened to me too because the fluid was low. Simple, add fluid to fix


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

If its not the fluid. Could be a clutch. 

Never had that problem. I've got 203K miles and never replaced the tran fluid.


----------

